Ask HN: People currently [Working] in compilers, what are your goto resources - serialdev
======
egberts
LLVM - [http://llvm.org/docs/](http://llvm.org/docs/)

------
serialdev
Specifically when learning and applying compiler development, advancing to
more complex use-cases (code optimization, parallel compilation), programming
language theory etc? Do you still use BNF Grammars with Parser Generators, or
do you use Parsing combinators? Are you using a specified IR like LLVM's or if
not why is that your choice? How do you deal with targetting multiple
Architectures?

